# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Όποιος πονάει ίσως θέλει να μου μιλήσει.

## Potnia

Πονάω πολύ. Πονάω συνέχεια. Τι νιώθω αυτή τη στιγμή? Δεν ξέρω. Ποια είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξέρω. Το γίνεται γύρω μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξέρω. Δεν ξέρω τίποτα δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Εάν με ρωτήσεις τη νιώθω θα μείνω σα χαζή να σε κοιτώ. Ποια είμαι δεν ξέρω. Αυτή η στιγμή δεν υπάρχει εγώ δεν υπάρχω. Έχετε νιώσει ποτέ να σας πιέζει αφόρητα αυτό που λέει ο άλλος? Δεν ακούω τη φωνή μου. Δεν την ακούω. Τι νιώθω αυτή τη στιγμή? Δεν ξέρω. Δεν επιτρέπεται να υπάρχω. Όχι. Δεν επιτρέπεται. Υπάρχω? Δεν ξέρω. Δεν επιτρέπεται να υπάρχω. Δεν επιτρέπεται να υπάρχω. Έχετε ξανακούσει πιο παράξενο πράγμα. Γιατί σκέφτομαι πράγματα που δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι. Γιατί μου τα έχουν επιβάλει. Μου τα έχουν επιβάλει. Ας μείνω ανύπαρκτη λοιπόν. Κενό. Το καλύτερο. Το ΓΑΜΗΔΙ το ασυνείδητο. Το μισώ. Το ασυνείδητο.

----------

